# Center for Domestic Preparedness...say WHAT?



## mycrofft (Sep 26, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Center_for_Domestic_Preparedness

Former Fort McClellan, has had classes since 1998 teaching how to "survive and operate" in the chemical environment, etc. 

And they use real nerve agent.

(And we had to stop using tear gas because of EPA?!).


----------



## socalmedic (Sep 27, 2011)

i have been to COBRA once and planning on going again. CDP training is some of the best i have ever been to. they use real VX and tear gas.

mycroft, alabama does not have the same AQMD standards as CA.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 27, 2011)

I just went last month. We used VX and GB. It was an amazing experience. 

I loved it! Totally safe.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 27, 2011)

*The EPA issue was in Nebraska, but was USAF wide in Nineties CONUS.*

I understand using minute amounts of organophosphate nerve agents builds confidence, but I question the value other than making one "confident". They made us "confident" so we'd keep fighting even though we were done-for. This stuff can have a permanent and cumulative effect despite use of "antidotes".  How about a nice stiff dose of CS tear gas?


----------



## Anjel (Sep 27, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> I understand using minute amounts of organophosphate nerve agents builds confidence, but I question the value other than making one "confident". They made us "confident" so we'd keep fighting even though we were done-for. This stuff can have a permanent and cumulative effect despite use of "antidotes".  How about a nice stiff dose of CS tear gas?



You never come in contact with it. You are in level C PPE. They do before and after blood draws to make sure there is no effects. They check your mask seal 3 times and with computer technology. 

I think it is very helpful to be able to identify, and neutralize so if you are in a situation you will have some idea on what to do. 

They will also be getting Anthrax in January and there will be live training with that as well.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 27, 2011)

*Good luck, I'm glad it was meaningful for you.*



I read their literature, the pre and post blood level tests. PRE is to prove you didn't have it beforehand, and POST is probably to get statistical proof of training efficacy, or failure.

We had non-toxic simulators for nerve agent detention and decontam, and once we had been denied CS tear gas, we went to "pepper fog" (not capsicum, but it smelled like green bell peppers...which is supposed to be one way of describing nerve agent).

If there is *no risk* that you will get in contact with it, then why use it? Again, get a stiff exposure to CS (or CN if you want to get hard core) and you will rapidly learn the value of respecting you donning and recovery training. (Don't they train you what to do if your mask is knocked loose or you have to change filters in a persistent hostile atmosphere?).

Anthrax? What sort of permit process do they need to go through for that? There are islands off England which are uninhabited because anthrax was tested there and the spores are endemic now. If you catch a case, (see "since you will not be exposed" above), what fresh kinds of trouble will someone be in for it ? Anthrax is also a disease of veterinary interest.
I'll send them an email.


----------

